# The Morning Line Ch4 ..



## Alec Swan (26 September 2015)

. and for the late risers,  it can be watched now on +1.  

The whole show,  virtually,  given over to Bansted Manor and the Stallions which stand there.  I've been privileged to be shown around and this morning's programme was as close as many will get to the sense of the real thing.  A remarkable establishment,  ethos,  passion shown by all those who live their lives sat Bansted,  and then of course Frankle,  Kingman,  Oasis Dream and Dansili.  

Perhaps even more remarkable is the fact that just about all their stallions are home-bred,  home-raced,  and now standing,  once again,  at home.  Over 30 years of passion.

Alec.


----------



## Gift Horse (26 September 2015)

Disappointed to have missed this. I hope they repeat it.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2015)

Gift Horse said:



			Disappointed to have missed this. I hope they repeat it.
		
Click to expand...

There will most probably be exerts from this morning programme shown on Ch4 this afternoon.  

Did I miss any comments on the St. Leger debacle,  does anyone know?

Alec.


----------



## Spilletta (26 September 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I usually try to watch TML but currently not getting back in time even for +1. However, pleased to say I have found it available to download on the Sky box thingy. Back off to horses again shortly but looking forward to having something decent to watch on a Saturday evening!


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 September 2015)

All the stallions looked so well & it was lovely to see them having a jaunt round their paddocks in the morning sun.  What an amazing place too, everything looked perfect.   Lucky horses, they certainly want for nothing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 September 2015)

Gutted to miss this but alas work gets in the way. I did randomly manage to catch the one at Coolmore a few months ago.


----------



## Chiffy (27 September 2015)

Watched this last night as I record all Channel 4 racing. Wonderful interesting programme. Amazing that Frankel could be stroked and patted while he was eating his breakfast! Oasis Dream was more feisty though and they kept a respectful distance.
I agree its wonderful that the stallions were born there and returned there after their racing career.


----------



## Spilletta (27 September 2015)

EKW said:



			Gutted to miss this but alas work gets in the way. I did randomly manage to catch the one at Coolmore a few months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Can you get hold of it on C4 Catch-up television? I just checked and it's still available.

I watched it last night, and found it absolutely fascinating. Thanks again, Alec.


----------



## Brochdoll (28 September 2015)

Thanks for pointing this out. I record TML and the main racing but normally delete if I've not had time to watch but this sounds good!


----------



## Alec Swan (28 September 2015)

It's also interesting that when I went to visit the horses,  it was pointed out that when Kingman first stood at stud his fee was £8k.  What is it now £100k?  Kingman is also gaining something of a reputation as a producer of brood mares.  OOOOH how I wish that I was wealthy! 

Alec.


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 September 2015)

I think it is Dancilli you are referring to Alec who started at 8k.  Kingman is only in his first season. Not sure how much his stud fee is but probably not cheap.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 September 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			I think it is Dancilli you are referring to Alec who started at 8k.  &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected! Listening to the fascinating talk that we were given,  names it seems,  became muddled!  An easy enough mistake perhaps.

Banstead Manor will be home to two six-figure stallions in 2015 following an increase in fee for Dansili to £100,000. The son of Danehill, who has sired four individual Group 1 winners this year including Classic heroine Miss France and Royal Ascot winner The Fugue, stood for £95,000 in 2014, up from £80,000 in 2013.

Alec.


----------



## pip6 (3 October 2015)

Typical, it's absolutely pants for weeks and I'd given up on it and they finally go film something interesting........


----------

